
How to develop analytical thinking intelligence for any complex problem given - aintxt
https://medium.com/@adorable_redwood_squirrel_374/how-to-think-analytical-intelligence-quadrant-756058f0c4a9
======
aintxt
For quarter a century I was searching for ways to solve any complex problem
given. So several years ago I've stated a ready program for anybody, who wants
to become analyst, to do it. Several persons I've taught, has boosted up their
abilities, and has got side-effects too.

So that is the link to somelike program thesises, in several words: risk +
brute force speed + intelligence quadrant

I've used Norbert Wiener intelligence like a machine metaphor, and that led me
to several ideas about what elements are needed to solve more complex
problems, with greater efficiency due to customer needs.

So I've created english language channel in telegram (@aintxt, t.me/aintxt)
about how, what and what for one should develop his intelligence capabilities.
Most important part was about pit-falls... So I'm complaining about that much
in my main, rus language channel.

Most interesting thing is that some of my co-developers, has gone far from me
in developing their N-Back level. So my approach is not limited by my
capabilities, one can freely go further in this - only thing is that I can't
pretend about other pitfalls on that way. But the road is open.

Other point is that I've asked everybody, who has found pitfalls: what would
you say to yourself in past, to start or to leave the trainings? Answer was:
definitely start. That's sound optimistic, as for me.

